# Renting a Horse Trailer



## ptyson5 (May 1, 2019)

What is a typical charge for renting someone's Horse Trailer? 
I'm going about 2 hours one way, About 87 miles one way

Picking up 1 horse. 

Trailer is a 2 horse slant load 2008 Trailer. 

Don't know what to offer for the Rent. 

Thanks


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

By me....depending upon the trailer...
Can very from $75 a day to $125+ a day...or more.

Proper truck to tow safely with hitch and ball being proper sized for the trailer weight and load.
A _trailer_ brake controller on the truck _is a must..._
If you are paying someone to do the haul...you pay for each direction as the trailer needs to go empty and return full...so somehow the shipper must cover their expenses for traveling...that be you!
You're looking at a minimum of 4 -5 hours of time doing "horse"...probably more.

:runninghorse2:...


----------

